# Wiring Schematic



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

I've just drawn up my latest wiring diagram after numerous changes along the way and I'm wondering if I have overlooked anything. New Zealand certification standards require fuses and contactors on each side of the traction pack and I've come to consider that having the secondary contactor is quite useful. I have the secondary contactor close when the key is in the accessories position and allow a few seconds for precharging to take place before turning the key to on engaging the main contactor. I also use the second contactor to shut down my charging circuit with a relay driven by the outputs of a jld404. My charger is plugged in using a 4 pin plug. 2 pins are high voltage charging and the other 2 are a 12 volt charger interlock which switches a normally closed relay preventing the main contactor from engaging(another certification safety requirement preventing driving off with the charger plugged in.)and the interlock also engages the secondary contactor enabling charging. One thing I noticed was having the secondary contactor operated by either the key accessories or the charger interlock was that the key accessories current could also flow to the relay that disengages the main contactor preventing driving ever! so I have placed a diode in the line to overcome this. Is this a workable solution? Any feedback gratefully received.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=382206#post382206

Look at the last page for my attempt at making a full wiring diagram so far.

As I look into the existing wiring of the lights, turn signals, vent fans, etc. I have missed quite a bit. I also received my controller now, so I have all of the wires in hand, so I will need to sit down and label where every one of them goes. I also know which throttle I will use now, so I need to update that too.

I do think a lot of these EVs will be a little different, but I am surprised that there aren't more full wiring diagrams out there showing how it all works together. My controller has the precharge resistor built in for instance.

I'm unclear on what the relay (KSI) under the throttle is going to on your diagram. I would connect the triangles together. And does it really go through the Pot Box like that, or is that just 12V power? I haven't gotten to that part of my diagram yet.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Caps

Thanks for your reply there is a lot to consider with a wiring design. I haven't included lights wipers etc as I will just be leaving them as is in the car. I will have vacuum brakes (not drawn) but i think I should be able to connect to the fuel pump relay which switches on with the key has a similar amp draw and becomes obsolete when the ICE is removed similarly my twelve volt main contactor circuit can be wired using the 12 volt to coil wiring and a cooling fan for the controller can utilise the no longer used electric radiator fan wiring. As far as the potbox is concerned the two wires going to the controller are low voltage signal wires and there is a microswitch on the bottom left hand corner of the potbox to disengage the contactor when your foot is removed from the accelerator pedal although this was bypassed by the previous owner so the contactor wasn't continually opening and closing during operation as this had become problematic. I have seen other diagrams whereby the signal to the KSI relay connects back with the line going to the main contactor rather than earthing but I am unsure of the pros and cons of doing it this way. Oh and the KSI relay when closed allows a small amount of 120 volt power to another pin in the controller switching the controller on I understand.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone I'm hoping the lack of response means there are no glaring errors in my schematic. I would like to know whether having the diode is a good idea for preventing the key accessory current switching the main contactor off and what sort of diode to use and what value, is this suitable? http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82352/MICROSEMI/1N1183A.html
How should the KSI relay be connected below are 2 possibilities the first is from wiring diagrams I have seen whereas the second seems to be how it was connected is there any advantage or disadvantage for one way or the other?.


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

I like to wire the JLD 404 so that you can see the current going out (from using the motor) and also coming in (from the charger).

With your setup, you won't be able to see the charger current.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for that I definitely would like to be able to monitor charger current/voltage with the JLD what needs to change for this to happen?


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

> I like to wire the JLD 404 so that you can see the current going out (from using the motor) and also coming in (from the charger).
> 
> With your setup, you won't be able to see the charger current.


Is this because the wires to the shunt need to be reversed for current flowing in the opposite direction? and will adding a DPDT relay activated by the charger interlock as shown below fix things? If so is it better to wire the control circuit in series or parallel to the other interlock relay?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like you have the charger hooked up backwards. Plus on charger is shown connected to battery minus and minus on charger is hooked to plus on battery.

I would hook the charger up inside of the contactors. You don't need/want the contactors energized when the charger is operating. The motor controller should be powered down.


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Doug Well spotted with the charger connected backwards I fixed that on the latest diagram. I've connected the charger through the secondary contactor but not the main my reasoning being that I can utilize the secondary contactor to disconnect the charger in the event that it does not switch off and protect the batteries from overcharging. this would be activated by the JLD


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

For anyone interested here is the final version(I think) of my wiring diagram and represents how it exists in the car at the moment


----------

